
The Atlantic: A Waking Nightmare for Covid Patients: PTSD - nixtaken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_AKe07J7tE
======
nixtaken
Holy hell. This epidemic is going to teach everyone a thing or two about
anesthesia. Part of you does remember what happened to your body while you
were under. I had two operations as a teen and feel like they changed me
forever.

